# JLT Metro Station



## tribalmatt (May 28, 2010)

Any indication as to when this is likely to open yet?


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

Andy I don't agree, I have been taking the metro for the past 6 months while my car is in my building parking and it is just great I enjoy it, less stress, no fines, no idiots on the road and 2x 15mn walking every day which is not bad as exercise.


----------



## sarahmayy (Feb 25, 2010)

From what I've heard, it'll open before the end of October 2010.

And Andy, nothing wrong with not being able to afford a 'proper' mode of transport - just means we're on a budget and don't really give much importance as to how we get to our destination, as long as we actually do.


----------



## Loladada (Nov 17, 2009)

i tried to search for the answer in rta website, but couldn't find the answer. i'm posting the rta-metro website, just in case anyone is interested, the journey planner is very helpful aid. i've been to far flung shopping places and sites in dubai that otherwise would not have explored if not for the metro's convenience.

RTA Portal - Home


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

I have tenants in Lake Terrace Tower who want it to open purely so they can use the metro bridge over to The Marina for The Yacht Club.


----------

